# Very tart Passion Fruit Sorbet



## jhr7139 (Jul 9, 2019)

I put a Passion Fruit sorbet through production. I used the universal recipe:

1 qt simple syryp
2 qts Passion fruit purée
1 lemon juice

The result was a bit too tart. Are my proportions wrong? How can I do it better next time?

Thanks!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Passion fruit is very sour. You should cut the passion fruit juice with another type of juice, or try adding a bit more sugar if it won't affect texture too much. 

You should definitely get in the habit of tasting your food before. Tasting the base will give you a good and better understanding of what you might need to do to correct the balance of flavors before spinning. Remember too that the flavors of your base should be just a little bit too strong (too sweet, too sour, etc) because the temperature of the sorbet (once frozen) will dull your palate.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I would sub in some orange juice to help with the tartness. In my experience, it enhances the flavor of the passion fruit, and can help tone it down.


----------



## jhr7139 (Jul 9, 2019)

someday said:


> Passion fruit is very sour. You should cut the passion fruit juice with another type of juice, or try adding a bit more sugar if it won't affect texture too much.
> 
> You should definitely get in the habit of tasting your food before. Tasting the base will give you a good and better understanding of what you might need to do to correct the balance of flavors before spinning. Remember too that the flavors of your base should be just a little bit too strong (too sweet, too sour, etc) because the temperature of the sorbet (once frozen) will dull your palate.


Thank you so much. Lesson learned. I know taste my base and it definitely has spared me more mishaps. I wanted to know if there is a way to reprocess and save the work that went into it. I'm also doing what I should have done before: I'm researching. Thanks again!


----------



## jhr7139 (Jul 9, 2019)

rlyv said:


> I would sub in some orange juice to help with the tartness. In my experience, it enhances the flavor of the passion fruit, and can help tone it down.


This advice is exactly what I was hoping for. Thank you so very much. Much appreciated.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Sorbets can be easily melted and re-spun.


----------



## jhr7139 (Jul 9, 2019)

someday said:


> Sorbets can be easily melted and re-spun.


That's the plan. I don't want to let all the work go to a waste. Thanks!


----------

